# Joe White Vienna in the real world?



## Bribie G (13/7/17)

*In relation to "Bronzed Brews"*​
JW make a Vienna malt. I doubt very much if they generously do a batch for us home brewers (who probably don't even get through a pallet of the stuff), as some sort of welfare program for amateurs to thank us for our interest in the craft.

Now, we have seen in the past that if one of their malts is no longer used by a commercial brewery then it gets discontinued, as with Choc Chit (that they used to make for Castlemaine Perkins Carbine Stout).

They are surely cranking it out in response to demand from commercial breweries. In the marketplace, their Vienna goes into ... what brews ???

The reason I ask is that when Melbourne No. 1 ale yeast hits these shores soon we Bronzed Brewers will be looking for the modern equivalents of High Dried, etc. and I'd take a punt that the JW maybe evolved from the darker malts used as part of the bill in XXX and other traditional ales until fairly recent times, or am I barking up the wrong family tree? I have Wey Vienna but apparently it's somewhat different.

Anyone in the trade know what JW Vienna actually ends up in, to get a clue about flavour profiles etc?


----------



## goatchop41 (13/7/17)

Having delved in to my own bag of Best Malz vienna over the last few brews, I swear that I actually recognise a very similar malt note in Carlton Draught


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/7/17)

No idea, but you are 100% right that the big breweries are the ones that determine what they produce.

Spoke to a guy I know at JW malting and they were working on a bigger chit base malt to see if they could score some 'major brewer brand' contract malt. Because that is what they wanted.

At this place, they only produced 1 malt for one major brewery.


----------



## luggy (13/7/17)

I was talking to a bloke who used to work at castlemaine, he said that the majority of jw malt is for export use


----------



## MHB (13/7/17)

Bribie G said:


> *In relation to "Bronzed Brews"*
> Snip​Anyone in the trade know what JW Vienna actually ends up in, to get a clue about flavour profiles etc?


Nothing I like or drink!
Mark


----------



## Randai (14/7/17)

http://blackhops.com.au/our-beer/

http://www.holgatebrewhouse.com/index.php/beer/view-all/core/mma

Not specifically joe white vienna, but maybe this is a small lead. I swear I saw something ages back specifically mentioning joe white vienna. BB also make a vienna as well. But I couldn't find it just now


----------



## Little Jon (14/7/17)

I'm not sure if this helps or not

https://www.ibrew.com.au/collections/base-malts/products/joe-white-vienna-grain-from-2-60kg


----------



## Bribie G (14/7/17)

Thanks for the research, That Mt Macedon looks like it will be my next brew, have all that in stock (although Wey Vienna). 

In relation to "Bronzed Brews", what I was thinking was that a lot of beers, especially in New South Wales, were ales right up to maybe the 1980s. I lived in QLD until about 4 years ago and when I went on hols to NSW back in the early 1980s the first thing I noticed was the huge range of beers on tap compared to QLD which basically had XXXX or Carlton (ex bulimba), end of story. 
The second thing was the predominance of amber and dark beers, especially the Tooths range which I got well into in Yamba and which I now realise almost certainly came from Lismore (Leycester). 

When a lot of the regionals got taken over (Lismore closed and production moved presumably to Yatala for example) many recipes endured but just got fermented in new lager plant. So I'm wondering if the old malts are still being used for the likes of Tooths and Reschs (in particular) and if local Vienna is in the mix - wouldn't mind for example having a crack at a Reschs DA or Original Draught but using the Melbourne No. 1


----------

